# Facet Cyst aspiration and Facet Injection



## crice@sunflower.com (Jun 25, 2012)

My dr did a facet cyst aspriation prior to doing  a Facet injeciton would the correct cpt code for the aspriation be 62268. if not any suggestions?


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 25, 2012)

64490 for cervical or thoracic, 64493 for lumbar or sacral.  However, make sure that there was actual image guidance used.  Otherwise, you would need to use the trigger point injection code (20552).  You may also want to make sure that the injection codes don't bundle into your cyst aspiration.  Hope this helps.


----------

